# PORTLAND MAINE REPTILE EXPO, Dec 4th!!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

The next Expo is Dec 4th @ The Fireside Inn & Suites (81 Riverside St. 04103) Open 10 - 4, admission is $4 and kids under 12 are FREE!!

We are looking for any available breeders, if you are interested in bringing your CB animals to the expo and vending, contact me at [email protected]

Hope to see you all there!
Mac


----------

